
A Schrödinger cat with eight lives: quantum entanglement of eight photons - 3lit3H4ck3r
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/02/a-schrodinger-cat-with-eight-tails-quantum-entanglement-of-eight-photons.ars?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+Featured+Content%29
======
Symmetry
I'm not sure its really accurate to call the Copenhagen interpretation the
"standard interpretation"? I'm given to understand that either a majority or
at least a plurality of physicists subscribe to the Everett Interpretation.

~~~
replax
In fact, the Copenhagen interpretation has been proven wrong by fellow lisper
Ron Garret. You can read his paper here:

www.flownet.com/ron/QM.pdf

and watch his google talk about it here:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEaecUuEqfc .

The problem is, that most people (not scientists, mind you) do not really care
anyway, and the Copenhagen interpretation gives you a nice story to tell,
which is fairly "strange", yet somewhat understandable. I hate the fact that
even science magazines still 100% subscribe to the Copenhagen interpretation,
just to attract a greater readership and to be able to use catchier headlines.

~~~
3lit3H4ck3r
Kind of what my gut was telling me (from the Google Talk comments):

"I feel like a lot of assmptions were made in this lecture. We've thrown
formulas out the﻿ window before because they didn't agree with newly
experimental data. Using the schroedinger equation to prove the results of the
quantum eraser is pretty much equivalent to using old newtonian formulas to
prove that you can travel faster than the speed of light - it doesn't hold
water. I'm not saying Ron Garret is wrong, but too many assumptions were made
in this proof, i'd rather trust experimental data."

Still reading. Thanks!

------
DustinCalim
I really enjoy reading articles like this; what I found interesting is that
there is an assumed entangled relation between the photons and the beam.

"A second test of entanglement, which used polarization orientations other
than horizontal and vertical, found a ratio of approximately 4:1."

I didn't see a reference to the orientation in regards to the Earth's magnetic
field.

~~~
3lit3H4ck3r
This is the future of computation:

>However, the system is also powerful enough that it is a step forward in
terms of optical quantum computation. The authors suggest that their setup may
enable quantum simulations to tackle more complicated problems in condensed
matter physics than have been possible so far.

That is why I posted this article.

